# Demo of Canon 250MP Sensor and Turbulence Removal Feature



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2015)

```
<p>The Canon EXPO 2015 was in Paris last week and Canon added a few things to the show. The video below was shown on a loop at the demo of the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-develops-aps-h-size-cmos-sensor-with-approximately-250-megapixels/">250mp sensor Canon originally showed at Canon EXPO 2015 in New York City</a> in September.</p>
<p>This video showcases what Canon calls “Turbulence Removal” which helps reduce environmental fluctuations that can show up in telephoto images.</p>
<p>We’ve been told that the 250mp sensor is still years away, so you’ll have to make due with the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/deal-eos-5ds-2649-reg-3699-eos-5dsr-3049-reg-3899/">EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R</a> if you want more resolution.</p>
<p><iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/138246634" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2015)

Although the turbulence can easily be seen, the video with turbulence appears to be sharper than the still. That's usually the case, the human eye can stack the images in a video and get more sharpness out of it than with a still.

I'm holding out for a gigapixel sensor. By then, terabyte memory cards will be commonplace, so memory won't be a bottleneck. Battery sizes might though.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm quite impressed with the anti-turbulance feature, but it would only be usefull with very long lenses.
How many people on here use an 800mm lens on their video camera?


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 19, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> I'm quite impressed with the anti-turbulance feature, but it would only be usefull with very long lenses.
> How many people on here use an 800mm lens on their video camera?



With large lenses it is easier to see the effect, but it should still help with smaller lenses.

I've shot video with a 600mm and 500mm lens... if you have them, and you're doing still, flipping to video is worth it while you wait for something significant to happen....

It will be interesting to see if this feature appears in other Cameras/sensors, and whether it is being done by DIGIC or something in the sensor & DIGIC.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Oct 19, 2015)

How is Canon able to create such a high density sensor using fabs built by prehistoric cavemen?


----------



## TeT (Oct 19, 2015)

Doesn't turbulence kill sharpness on stills... would this not help with that also...?


----------



## RGF (Oct 19, 2015)

5DSR Mark V? Or will it be 5DSR Mark III or IV?


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 19, 2015)

Will this Turbulence Removal work on big zoom cameras with fixed lenses too? And while we are at it, does anyone know if/when will the SX50 HS get replaced


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 19, 2015)

Impressive. Actually this is the kind of technology used in large telescopes but they do it by bending the reflective mirror to compensate for atmospheric fluctuations. I don't see Canon 'bending' the imaging sensor so it must be done with software. The high megapixel count just provides the necessary resolution to do this and make it relevant in the first place.

Now I would like a haze removal feature as well, that would be really great with long lenses ;D


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 19, 2015)

mrsfotografie said:


> Now I would like a haze removal feature as well, that would be really great with long lenses ;D



They can do it, if they incorporate Lightroom CC in the camera software ;D


----------



## saveyourmoment (Oct 19, 2015)

Canon, this is quite scary...


----------



## LDS (Oct 19, 2015)

plam_1980 said:


> They can do it, if they incorporate Lightroom CC in the camera software ;D



So you have to pay a monthly fee to use your lens - and if you don't, it stops working? ;D


----------



## Proscribo (Oct 19, 2015)

LDS said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > They can do it, if they incorporate Lightroom CC in the camera software ;D
> ...


Except that from I've been told Lightroom CC works even if you stop paying. It's just that you can't edit pics anymore in develop mode (and some never-used modes are also disabled). So it's more like you can't zoom or move focus anymore.


----------



## George D. (Oct 19, 2015)

The only application of this thing is for surveillance purposes. Otherwise if you want photo it goes along with natural atmospheric disturbances. You know, the moon gets bigger when it rises due to disturbance, the sun fluctuates when it sets, etc. If you wanna go stalking with your 1200mm you might consider removing disturbance.


----------



## LDS (Oct 19, 2015)

George D. said:


> The only application of this thing is for surveillance purposes.



There are many reasons beyond surveillance to get the best image you can - for example scientific and industrial ones. Art photography is just a branch of photography, the most known one, perhaps, but not the only one.


----------



## George D. (Oct 19, 2015)

LDS said:


> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > The only application of this thing is for surveillance purposes.
> ...



Ok, I now understand this.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 19, 2015)

George D. said:


> The only application of this thing is for surveillance purposes. Otherwise if you want photo it goes along with natural atmospheric disturbances. You know, the moon gets bigger when it rises due to disturbance, the sun fluctuates when it sets, etc. If you wanna go stalking with your 1200mm you might consider removing disturbance.



I'm sorry, but this shows a massive lack of imagination and knowledge of what people actually do. Lots of people taking photographs of the moon or sun (and planets) want to minimise atmospheric distortion. That's why most of the best solar system astrophotography involves stacking of large numbers of frames - a common method is to use a webcam to shoot some footage, unpack the frames, and then use software to select the best ones and merge them to extract the most detail possible (often hundreds, sometimes even thousands of frames).

Having said that, I don't know how much this new technology (if it is new) would have an impact on that well established technique.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 19, 2015)

plam_1980 said:


> Will this Turbulence Removal work on big zoom cameras with fixed lenses too? And while we are at it, does anyone know if/when will the SX50 HS get replaced



You mean the SX-60?
https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/digital_cameras/powershot_sx60_hs


----------



## JMZawodny (Oct 19, 2015)

mrsfotografie said:


> Impressive. Actually this is the kind of technology used in large telescopes but they do it by bending the reflective mirror to compensate for atmospheric fluctuations. I don't see Canon 'bending' the imaging sensor so it must be done with software. The high megapixel count just provides the necessary resolution to do this and make it relevant in the first place.
> 
> Now I would like a haze removal feature as well, that would be really great with long lenses ;D



My guess is that the information required to do this is available at the RGB level and is implemented during the de-Bayering process. Please note that it works on some things well (the building windows and sign) and other things not so well (white frame on top of the building). Very interesting technology none the less.


----------



## 20Dave (Oct 19, 2015)

mrsfotografie said:


> Impressive. Actually this is the kind of technology used in large telescopes but they do it by bending the reflective mirror to compensate for atmospheric fluctuations. I don't see Canon 'bending' the imaging sensor so it must be done with software. The high megapixel count just provides the necessary resolution to do this and make it relevant in the first place.
> 
> Now I would like a haze removal feature as well, that would be really great with long lenses ;D



I've seen a high-end Sony surveillance camera up close that has both of these features, and it is quite impressive:

http://pro.sony.com/bbsccms/assets/files/cat/camsec/brochures/xis_3000_sip2111_f.pdf - see p. 7 for a description of these features.

Note that this is a video camera (although it does take stills), and the price for these is in the hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## RGF (Oct 19, 2015)

TeT said:


> Doesn't turbulence kill sharpness on stills... would this not help with that also...?



wonder if this will work with heat lines?


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 19, 2015)

Guess this means the 5DSR is going to have a huge price drop soon now that it's obsolete :


----------



## Solar Eagle (Oct 20, 2015)

Some of the comments in here remind me of techies in 1995 who were saying "there is NO WAY you will ever fill up a 1GB hard drive!!!". 

I mean Canon gives one little glimpse of something that that is years away and already people are drawing conclusions.


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 20, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Will this Turbulence Removal work on big zoom cameras with fixed lenses too? And while we are at it, does anyone know if/when will the SX50 HS get replaced
> ...



Yes, sorry, a typo, SX60. I know they had a patent for 100x zoom a long ago but no news for a product


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 20, 2015)

20Dave said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive. Actually this is the kind of technology used in large telescopes but they do it by bending the reflective mirror to compensate for atmospheric fluctuations. I don't see Canon 'bending' the imaging sensor so it must be done with software. The high megapixel count just provides the necessary resolution to do this and make it relevant in the first place.
> ...



Thanks for that. Sony time and time again surprises with technical innovations or novel applications


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 20, 2015)

plam_1980 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > plam_1980 said:
> ...



yes, I'd like to see an SX-60 replacement too..... I wonder if it would have the anti-turbulence software?????


----------



## scyrene (Oct 20, 2015)

Do we think this software requires the camera to be static, i.e. mounted on a tripod? I'd imagine it too complex to interact with handheld movement/image stabilisation (at least at present). Thoughts?


----------



## RGF (Oct 23, 2015)

this is very interesting.

Canon now has demonstrated ultra low light (4MM ISO), 250 MP sensor.

What about DR? Perhaps they can show a prototype (or better a real product) that is as good as the Sony sensors (demo product should put the Sony sensor to shame).


----------

